
Show HN: Android Weekly - free Android development newsletter - sippndipp
http://androidweekly.net
======
pearjuice
I really hate Mailchimp for not allowing me to use a spam@ _domain.com_
address. For starters, it is a valid email address. Shouldn't that be enough?
I don't know what all those subscriptions will get me into so I first let them
pop up in my spam box for a while and when it's good, I move them over.

~~~
sippndipp
Why not using a name+androidweekly@domain.com tag? Gmail and many providers
understand it. PS: We will not send you shit :-)

------
mcarrano
Android Weekly is an excellent newsletter to stay on top of Android Dev news.

I have read each week's newsletter so far and always look forward to the next
one.

------
marvwhere
[http://androidweekly.net/toolbox](http://androidweekly.net/toolbox) \- uh
thats handy thx

------
lrock
cool! i like their compilation of dev tools. handy!

